# people using hevy shot



## Buck1009 (Apr 10, 2013)

I have heard nothing but great comments on hevy shot for both ducks and geese so I looked into to it and their pretty dam spend is it really worth the price? Thank!


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

12 g/cc tungsten loads are great. needed for over decoys? not really. Nice on extremely windy days, pass shooting, shooting tall snows, situations where you're hide is out of the decoys, etc. Worth the cost any more? that's up to you. the only legit 12 g/cc load still being factory loaded is the Hevishot hevi-goose loads, but at $4.50 a round, it's not in my budget anymore, and gone are the days where you can find wingmaster HD, Winchester Xtended, Federal Heavyweight, etc. for $1.50 a round. Hevi-shot has tried to keep themselves in the market with hevi-shot duck (which may or may not be the density they say it is) and the heavymetal load, but that is a less dense tungsten mixed with steel shot, and is designed to add 6-10 pellets in the pattern vs. a regular steel load. There are some companies loading bismuth, Rio has come out with a new line...I might pick up a few boxes to pattern through some older full choke wingmasters and my Citori. Otherwise your only other options in the tungsten/bismuth/heavier than steel game is buying loose shot and hand loading, or buying tungsten turkey loads.


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

Agreed, if it wasn't for the cost i might look at them a bit more. I can see doing it for Turkey or Coyote, but over $4 a pull of the trigger? I can get good 3.5in rounds for less than $200 a case for 25rd boxes, $350 a case of 10rd boxes? I'm not that good of a shot to warrent the money involved to add a bird or two. Plus what are you going to do buy that and then take 60yd shots because you think you can hit anything that flys now?


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

Actually hevi shot is a mix of tungsten,nickle and tin,hence the weight and density factor(and price),hevi duck and hevi goose is the same pellet just less of them in the duck load,but yeah damn expensive but for the guyz that shoot well,less shots are taken and less cripples.

As stated above take a [email protected] hevi metal,its a blend of steel and hevi pellets priced to compete with other hi-end waterfowl ammo and you can down load a $50 coupon for a flat of hevi metal off hevishot.com.

FYI

ps~I see they have re-introduced Hevi Steel this year as well,it was a great steel load years back,guytz loved this ammo,not sure why because steel pellets are the same no matter who makes'em. 12ga 3" in hevi steel runs $14,box in my area(gander mtn)


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

snow said:


> ps~I see they have re-introduced Hevi Steel this year as well,it was a great steel load years back,guytz loved this ammo,not sure why because steel pellets are the same no matter who makes'em. 12ga 3" in hevi steel runs $14,box in my area(gander mtn)


The original hevi-steel was not regular steel. it had a density between regular steel and lead. the 3" 6's & 4's were murder on ducks.
the new stuff is plain steel. All accounts point to it being a well built load, but Hevi has lost a lot of respect from shooters who think they are doing the ol' bait n switch again by re-using the name of a former product that was heavier than steel.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

I love their ?classic? shot when I use it in my black powder muzzleloader for turkeys. It's expensive, but how many rounds can you burn in a muzzy shotgun anyway? Usually only one per barrel per year, so a double handful lasts a lifetime! But for that use, it is soft like lead and patterns well in the old smoke pole. Can't find tungsten shot anymore.
Hevi is expensive, but when looked at with reference to all the other costs of water fowling, guns, dogs, decoys, pickups, etc. all I can conclude is huntin ain't cheap, like most fun activities!


----------



## Dawson14 (Aug 12, 2014)

As snow said if you watch for sales and download their rebate off their website its pretty comparable to any of the higher end waterfowl loads. As for your questing, I think the big thing is not if the price is worth it, its what patterns the best out of your gun. After you know that question then you can decide if the money is worth it. If anyone buys a box of Hevi Metal and they haven't patterned their gun with it and other waterfowl loads then I would say you are automatically wasting your money since you have no idea if it is patterning the way you think it would based on the price tag.

I spend the money because at 45 yards it shot the best pattern out of my gun then anything else I have patterned. On that same day my father was with me and the Hevi Metal came into 2nd place for him behind Kent Fast Steel. He saves a little money and I spend a little more. Sure it would have been sweet If I patterned batter with the Kent, and sure It patterned well enough that I would feel confident in shooting it, but I feel the extra money for MY gun (not necessarily everyone else's) is worth it.

I know your just looking for a nudge as to whether its worth spending the money or not, but the truth is until you pattern it against a few other brands you truly won't know if its worth it or not.


----------



## snow (Dec 7, 2007)

the professor said:


> snow said:
> 
> 
> > The original hevi-steel was not regular steel. it had a density between regular steel and lead. the 3" 6's & 4's were murder on ducks.
> > the new stuff is plain steel. All accounts point to it being a well built load, but Hevi has lost a lot of respect from shooters who think they are doing the ol' bait n switch again by re-using the name of a former product that was heavier than steel.


The professor is spot on,I did some snooping and this is the reply from hevi shot~As far as losing repect from shooters,not when they have hevi metal,speedball and good ole hevi shot,life is good.

HEVI-Steel is an all steel shotshell. Several years ago we marketed and sold a shell under the same name that was "The Son of HEVI-Shot". That shell had some tungsten in it and was an alloy that we manufactured


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Got a couple cases of the old Son of HS that I use sparingly because it worked. I got lucky a few years back and bought a bunch of Rem HS after they parted ways with Environ. Dicks had it on clearance!!! Again I use it for days when birds remain tall or pass shooting! Over decoys steel is all I use!


----------

